# CPU and Motherboard upgrade for 10k



## karan.bhambri (Dec 31, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:I will games like COD MW3, Black Ops I and II, Fifa 14 mainly. Also i would be used for some normal browsing and MS office.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Budget is upto 10k but can strech to 12k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no. never

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 or windows 8. Will purchase that seperately

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:i already have a 160 gb IDE and spare 500 GB SATA.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:NO.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor, Psu i have got Corsair CX 500 v3, keyboard, mouse, speakers, Ram.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Mid January

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Yes. I will assemble.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Yes i will buy from Nehru place and if not available then from Flipkart or Itwares 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Pls suggest an Amd config because i am fed up with Intel.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

i3 3220 (7500)
Gigabyte B75M DH3 (4500)

total: 12000

Which ram do you have, DDR2 or DDR3?


----------



## karan.bhambri (Dec 31, 2013)

I have DDR2 ram 2 Gb but will purchase 2 sticks of 4gb next month. Also isnt the FX-6300 in the same price bracket as the i-3 3220 and gives more performance while playing games?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

karan.bhambri said:


> I have DDR2 ram 2 Gb but will purchase 2 sticks of 4gb next month. Also isnt the FX-6300 in the same price bracket as the i-3 3220 and gives more performance while playing games?



> DDR2 won't work with any new board. you'll need to get DDR3 RAM.

> FX 6300 does not have an IGP. You'll need to use a graphic card to get video out. Also, AM3+ boards are a little expensive compared low end LGA 1155 boards.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

> Pls suggest an Amd config because i am fed up with Intel.



any reason ?


----------



## karan.bhambri (Dec 31, 2013)

I already have a Sapphire radeon 6670 1 Gb DDR5( sorry forgot to mention).

All my friends got Amd Cpus except one and i can see the difference between the intel and amd config while playing games. Also as my current config is an Intel thus i want better gaming experience.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Dec 31, 2013)

FX 6300 (7500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 (7200)

^U can go for a cheaper mobo,but it will still be out of budget.

Also which cabinet do you have?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

karan.bhambri said:


> I already have a Sapphire radeon 6670 1 Gb DDR5( sorry forgot to mention).
> 
> All my friends got Amd Cpus except one and i can see the difference between the intel and amd config while playing games. Also as my current config is an Intel thus i want better gaming experience.



you can't get anything better than FX 6100 in that budget. I still suggest i3 3220.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the lenovo mini tower which came with my pc.

I think i may go for 
1. Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard @ Rs. 4395 Flipkart 
2. Fx 6300 Rs. 7500 SMC international
Total- Rs. 11895

What do you suggest?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

Get gigabyte 970a-DS3 mobo atleast


----------



## karan.bhambri (Dec 31, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get gigabyte 970a-DS3 mobo atleast



It is priced around Rs.5500 and as i have to purchase new Ram also, this does not suit my budget.
Will the above mentioned Mobo by me not work good with FX-6300?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

karan.bhambri said:


> I have the lenovo mini tower which came with my pc.
> 
> I think i may go for
> 1. Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard @ Rs. 4395 Flipkart
> ...



that mobo supports ddr3 ram only. you will have to purchase ddr3 ram as newer boards supports only ddr3


----------



## karan.bhambri (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes i understand that and will buy DDR3 Ram only. Is the Mobo good for FX-6300?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will not recommend Gigabyte GA-78LMT for fx 6300,there might be stabilty issues(i heard this from various forums), get 970 chipset mobo atleast


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

that motherboard is fully compatible with fx 6300. if there is no overclocking is involved,  the board should be fine.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes I do not overclock nor i will in any case.
Another query i have is that whether the stock cooler of Fx-6300 is sufficient w/o OC or i have to buy an aftermarket cooler?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

karan.bhambri said:


> Yes I do not overclock nor i will in any case.
> Another query i have is that whether the stock cooler of Fx-6300 is sufficient w/o OC or i have to buy an aftermarket cooler?



stock cooler is sufficient even for mild overclocks. no need to worry there.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

karan.bhambri said:


> Yes I do not overclock nor i will in any case.
> Another query i have is that whether the stock cooler of Fx-6300 is sufficient w/o OC or i have to buy an aftermarket cooler?



The stock cooler will suffice.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Dec 31, 2013)

Also i read somewhere that stock cooler of Fx series is too noisy and generates a lot of heat.
I am paranoid because of this

Also i read somewhere that stock cooler of Fx series is too noisy and generates a lot of heat.
I am paranoid because of this


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

karan.bhambri said:


> Also i read somewhere that stock cooler of Fx series is too noisy and generates a lot of heat.
> I am paranoid because of this
> 
> Also i read somewhere that stock cooler of Fx series is too noisy and generates a lot of heat.
> I am paranoid because of this



no need to worry. buy and test yourself. if it makes too much noise , get a cheaper good coolers like antec a20 for 650 bucks. i dont think it will be too noisy either. i dont have any experience with amd cpu cooler.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

karan.bhambri said:


> Also i read somewhere that stock cooler of Fx series is too noisy and generates a lot of heat.
> I am paranoid because of this
> 
> Also i read somewhere that stock cooler of Fx series is too noisy and generates a lot of heat.
> I am paranoid because of this



> better cooling = more noise, but it isn't too much.

> How will cooler generate heat, it's the processor that generates heat.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2013)

AMD FX 6300 -7500,
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 -6000.
TOTAL -13500.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone here knows from which shop i can get the Fx-6300 except cost to cost(i dont trust them) in Nehru Place?


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 7, 2014)

Guys i went to nehru place to check the prices:
Amd Fx-6300 - Rs. 7400 (computer empire)
Gigabyte 970A DS3 Rs. 5450 (computer empire)
Corsair vengeance 1600 Mhz - Rs. 3100 (computer empire)
Coolermaster elilte 311 Rs. 2300

Are these prices good?
I am planning to buy on saturday..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Guys i went to nehru place to check the prices:
> Amd Fx-6300 - Rs. 7400 (computer empire)
> Gigabyte 970A DS3 Rs. 5450 (computer empire)
> Corsair vengeance 1600 Mhz - Rs. 3100 (computer empire)
> ...



Get ram from here- *www.snapdeal.com/product/kingston-hyperx-blu-ddr3-4/1430636

Cabinet - BitFenix Merc Alpha Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Guys i went to nehru place to check the prices:
> Amd Fx-6300 - Rs. 7400 (computer empire)
> Gigabyte 970A DS3 Rs. 5450 (computer empire)
> Corsair vengeance 1600 Mhz - Rs. 3100 (computer empire)
> ...



get the ram from here Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9D3B1/4G) - Buy RAM Online @ Best Price on Snapdeal.com
and spend the saved money to get betfenix merc alpha from here BitFenix Merc Alpha Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## Vish2a9l (Jan 7, 2014)

3100?!?!?! 
I get 4gb corsair vengeance locally for 2.3k


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 7, 2014)

Guys i cant go a rupee above 18000(budget constraints)..
Is CM elite 311 not a good one?
RAM(Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz) i am thinking of buying from flipkart. It is available at Rs.2800.
 What do you suggest?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Guys i cant go a rupee above 18000(budget constraints)..
> Is CM elite 311 not a good one?
> RAM(Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz) i am thinking of buying from flipkart. It is available at Rs.2800.
> What do you suggest?



can you find nzxt gamma there? else at that price i suggest to get antec x1/v1. hyperx blu is at rs 2565 in snapdeal. you better get that.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> can you find nzxt gamma there? else at that price i suggest to get antec x1/v1. hyperx blu is at rs 2565 in snapdeal. you better get that.



Will try for NZXT gamma.
Kingston hyperbluex better than vengeance?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

They both are same in performance,though kingston one overclocks better.Go with kingston one.

Nzxt cabinets is not available in delhi - get Antec X1/V1 @ 2.5k

*www.snapdeal.com/product/antec-x1-cpu-cabinet/1251828?utm_source=earth_feed&utm_campaign=21_56


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> They both are same in performance,though kingston one overclocks better.Go with kingston one.
> 
> Nzxt cabinets is not available in delhi - get Antec X1/V1 @ 2.5k
> 
> Antec X1 CPU Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



I will not overclock Ram and i cant buy the  cabby from online stores(constraint) LOL.
But i will try to find the Antec x1 at nehru place.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2014)

you can get antec x1 at nehru place but elite 311 is better functionality wise than x1.only option better than elite 311 is nzxt gamma(not available anymore in Delhi & even Mumbai markets) & bitfenix merc alpha(if you can get it for under 3000 including shipping from any online shopping site).


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 7, 2014)

Can u PM me the name of the shop from where i can buy Antec x1?

Or is coolermaster 311 is better VFM?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2014)

coolermaster 311 is better & for 2300 is a much better deal than antec x1 which will cost ~2500.main negative point of x1 is that it has the older top psu placement while now-a-days bottom psu is the standard & all top/good cabinets have bottom psu placement.if you still want antec x1 then you can try mass computers shop.it is located in the opposite building same 1st floor across the building in which computer empire/smc is located(you can see its board standing in front of computer empire shop by looking very carefully across at opposite building 1st floor).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> coolermaster 311 is better & for 2300 is a much better deal than antec x1 which will cost ~2500.main negative point of x1 is that* it has the older top psu placement *while now-a-days bottom psu is the standard & all top/good cabinets have bottom psu placement.if you still want antec x1 then you can try mass computers shop.it is located in the opposite building same 1st floor across the building in which computer empire/smc is located(you can see its board standing in front of computer empire shop by looking very carefully across at opposite building 1st floor).




hey you got it wrong. antec x1 has bottom psu placement.

i suggest x1 over elite 311.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2014)

my mistake.still elite 311 has the advantage of better cable management,side-facing HDD rack for easy swapping & compatibility for good cpu coolers like hyper212evo but if that doesn't matter much then x1 is also good if available for ~2500 or less.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> my mistake.still elite 311 has the advantage of better cable management,side-facing HDD rack for easy swapping & compatibility for good cpu coolers like hyper212evo but if that doesn't matter much then x1 is also good if available for ~2500 or less.



So i think i am tilting towards CM Elite 311.
Does it have HDD cage and screws included for HDD installation or i have to buy the cage separately??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> So i think i am tilting towards CM Elite 311.
> Does it have HDD cage and screws included for HDD installation or i have to buy the cage separately??



It Comes with HDD Cage


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys, will post pics soon when i get them on saturday.
Cheers

Thanks guys, will post pics soon when i get them on saturday.
Cheers


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 8, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Will try for NZXT gamma.
> Kingston hyperbluex better than vengeance?



Go to Mass Computers (Manjusha building as far as i remember) for NZXT cabinets or even for other branded cabinets,they have better prices.

Both kingston blue and vengence are same,buy whichever you get cheaper and use the money saved for some other component.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 8, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Go to Mass Computers (Manjusha building as far as i remember) for NZXT cabinets or even for other branded cabinets,they have better prices.
> 
> Both kingston blue and vengence are same,buy whichever you get cheaper and use the money saved for some other component.



I guess Manjusha Building is opposite to the one in which Computer Empire is located?


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 8, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> I guess Manjusha Building is opposite to the one in which Computer Empire is located?



I dont remember where computer empire is,but i got a bill from mass computers and it says "102,Manjhsha Building,57,Nehru Place"
Its on the first floor,near a cyber cafe and the building also has a HP showroom thats all i can remember.

You will in all probabilities find all the cases that are available in Nehru Place,also they a have dealership [sole] with NZXT mumbai 
so you will find the gamma there.

Better yet,heres their number-9810042763.
*Be sure to tell them that you came to know about them from thinkdigit*,I think the owner is a (new)member here


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 8, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> I dont remember where computer empire is,but i got a bill from mass computers and it says "102,Manjhsha Building,57,Nehru Place"
> Its on the first floor,near a cyber cafe and the building also has a HP showroom thats all i can remember.
> 
> You will in all probabilities find all the cases that are available in Nehru Place,also they a have dealership [sole] with NZXT mumbai
> ...



I called them up. He's told me to wait for his call. 
O.O  I also told him that i got to know about them through Thinkdigit. He was quite nice and soft spoken unlike others in Nehru Place.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2014)

^ TDF members are always nice


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes Harshil. TDF is the best place to find helpful people including you.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 8, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> I called them up. He's told me to wait for his call.
> O.O  I also told him that i got to know about them through Thinkdigit. He was quite nice and soft spoken unlike others in Nehru Place.



Yes,i bought my rig from mass computers,and the owner (unlike other shopkeepers in NP) was very amiable,i sat in his office for almost 3 hours and ,i told him about thinkdigit and about the huge demand for NZXT products in Delhi and other suggestions about which company components do gamers prefer.
And even though i was just another customer for him,he listened very patiently and even acted upon those suggestions.
Not only that,i think he created a thinkdigit id (guess he doesnt have the time to login and post).

So,i think its safe to say that it is one of the best shops in NP.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 8, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Yes,i bought my rig from mass computers,and the owner (unlike other shopkeepers in NP) was very amiable,i sat in his office for almost 3 hours and ,i told him about thinkdigit and about the huge demand for NZXT products in Delhi and other suggestions about which company components do gamers prefer.
> And even though i was just another customer for him,he listened very patiently and even acted upon those suggestions.
> Not only that,i think he created a thinkdigit id (guess he doesnt have the time to login and post).
> 
> ...



Yes this guy was indeed patient unlike myself. I called him again and he told me that he has written my number and will personally tell me about NZXT Gamma's availability.
Cant believe there are still some good people left in this world.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 8, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Yes this guy was indeed patient unlike myself. I called him again and he told me that he has written my number and will personally tell me about NZXT Gamma's availability.
> Cant believe there are still some good people left in this world.



Ikr,
hahaha,have patience my friend and you shall get what you want


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 8, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Ikr,
> hahaha,have patience my friend and you shall get what you want



Hehe.. Btw got two phone calls from then now and he quoted me price for NXZT Gamma Rs. 2950.

Amd Fx-6300 and Gigabyte 970 Ds3 combo for Rs. 12650(cheaper than Computer Empire).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Hehe.. Btw got two phone calls from then now and he quoted me price for NXZT Gamma Rs. 2950.
> 
> Amd Fx-6300 and Gigabyte 970 Ds3 combo for Rs. 12650(cheaper than Computer Empire).



price of gamma should be 2.3k-2.5k. cpu+ mobo price is ok.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 8, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Hehe.. Btw got two phone calls from then now and he quoted me price for NXZT Gamma Rs. 2950.
> 
> Amd Fx-6300 and Gigabyte 970 Ds3 combo for Rs. 12650(cheaper than Computer Empire).



You can get BitFenix merc Alpha at that price which is a much better cabinet.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> price of gamma should be 2.3k-2.5k. cpu+ mobo price is ok.



Yes i also think the same. I will ask him to lower the price because i am going to buy the Cpu and Mobo from them only now, 2.4 to 2.6k would be ok?
What to you suggest?



harshilsharma63 said:


> You can get BitFenix merc Alpha at that price which is a much better cabinet.



Yes will do the same if i will be available there(cant buy online).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Yes i also think the same. I will ask him to lower the price because i am going to buy the Cpu and Mobo from them only now, 2.4 to 2.6k would be ok?
> What to you suggest?
> 
> 
> ...



do some bargaining and get it for 2.5k.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 8, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> do some bargaining and get it for 2.5k.



Yes i will buy it only if quoted for 2.5k, otherwise explore other options.


----------



## NiGHtfUrY (Jan 9, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Yes i will buy it only if quoted for 2.5k, otherwise explore other options.



Yes,just say that if you give me the cabby cheaper i will buy the cpu and mobo from you,else i will go to other shops and get the bitfenix.

P.s i think he will sell it for more than 2.5k because he has to get nzxt productsfrom mumbai so the extra 100 bucks is necessary/justified.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 9, 2014)

NiGHtfUrY said:


> Yes,just say that if you give me the cabby cheaper i will buy the cpu and mobo from you,else i will go to other shops and get the bitfenix.
> 
> P.s i think he will sell it for more than 2.5k because he has to get nzxt productsfrom mumbai so the extra 100 bucks is necessary/justified.



Yes i am thinking the same and even till 2.7k is ok to me but not more than that else i will buy it from somewhere else.


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys i got
 Amd Fx- 6300 and Gigabyte 970A DS3 for Rs. 12.6k
Ram kingston hyperxblu Rs. 2.6k
Cabby- CM Elite 311 Rs. 2.3k 
From Nehru place yesterday.

The main issue i am facing is that i have installed windows Xp on my system and it is not really running that fast.
Does XP has any compatibility issues with my rig??
I am now thinking of changing it to Windows 7.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 12, 2014)

congrats  post pics.
xp is obsolete. move on to windows 7 /8. also install proper drivers.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

karan.bhambri said:


> Guys i got
> Amd Fx- 6300 and Gigabyte 970A DS3 for Rs. 12.6k
> Ram kingston hyperxblu Rs. 2.6k
> Cabby- CM Elite 311 Rs. 2.3k
> ...



Congo  install Windows 7 please


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 12, 2014)

I will post pics tomorrow for sure.
Will installing Windows 7 solve my problem? because my dad is furious with me coz of no improvement after this setup also


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

are you using 160gb ide hdd as primary (os) drive ?


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 12, 2014)

Actually its not an IDE drive(my mistake) its a serial ATA 160 GB which came pre installed in my lenovo desktop.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

Better you install OS in 500gb HDD and make sure you install Win 7


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 12, 2014)

I cant install it on 500 GB hard drive right now because i put that in my DVR. Although i will puchase new 1TB next month.

So should i install new Os on 160gb hardrive??

So should i install new Os on 160gb hardrive??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes windows 7 is far better than xp


----------



## karan.bhambri (Jan 14, 2014)

Here is my upgraded rig guys.
Thanks for your help again.
Sorry for the bad picture quality and messy cable management.


----------

